

The Part Where Facebook Thinks I’m a P0rn Star - recycleme
http://erikanapoletano.com/blog/the-part-where-facebook-thinks-im-a-p0rn-star/

======
joelrunyon
I started noticing this the other day.

If you click "like" on a page in your newsfeed - it automatically shows a
bunch of similar pages beneath it.

That seems really "non-brand" friendly behavior - as it's sort of annoying to
spend time building up a FB page only to have that info mined by fb itself to
recommend to other brands.

More of a reason to build up brand presences on properties you own.

